

Ruby on Rails Instructor - talos
https://gun.io/contracts/425/ruby-on-rails-instructor

======
gremlinsinc
How is this 22/hour? It says 105,000 per year which @ 40/week is roughly $50
an hour.. Also, I have 2.5 years web dev experience, and sadly only earning
$15 an hour currently, not too many Rails/Laravel jobs here in Dayton, OH.

~~~
talos
I think it was a typo initially -- the ad originally read $10,500.

------
aegiso
To put this in perspective, as a starving entrepreneur with 15 years of
experience, $22/hour sounds like a godsend at the moment.

I'm not complaining or ignoring that this is below market rate. But it's good
to stay humble.

------
JamesMcMinn
>You have 4 -5 years of web development experience.

This is not the same as 5 years of rails experience.

They are not looking for developers, they're looking for people to teach a
crash course in web development.

------
rulesofthetrade
Wow. I'm 21 years old, no degree, with only some web design background and A+
certification in Silicon Valley. I got a job making ~$20/hr($42K/year salary)
with 3 weeks PTO and tons of other benefits. Someone with 5 years of
experience, hell even half that much experience can make atleast $30/hr where
I live.

~~~
carlosrt
Define "some web design background" and "A+ certification in Silicon Valley"?
What could you build prior to getting the job?

~~~
rulesofthetrade
Jack of all trades. PHP/HTML/CSS. I knew my way around it. I've done plenty of
.NET back in my teens too. Just saying, entry level jobs pay more.

------
alttab
This seems like a really, really fun class to teach. I would definitely do it,
just for fun.

But I wouldn't do it for money, because the pay sucks. Those with the skills
to teach it right are out doing it in the private sector and making more, and
still having fun.

------
testing12341234
It's even less than $22/hr because the 40 hours per week here doesn't include
work outside of the classroom such as grading papers and projects, or "Assist
students outside of class as necessary.".

------
mugenx86
>Positions available in: New York City, San Francisco, London, Los Angeles,
Boston, Sydney, and Hong Kong.

22/hour in Sydney? Half of the salary will go to rent and bills.

~~~
OafTobark
All of it will go towards rent in SF and NY (if Manhattan) unless they share
rooms and split costs a lot

------
nwh
To put that in perspective, that's the same as making sandwiches at Subway in
Australia.

------
YuriNiyazov
::shrug:: There are plenty of people that have the impostor syndrome and will
take the gig.

------
talos
Update from poster: they changed it from $10,500 to $105,000.

